# Favorite VIZ top tips



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

> PEOPLE whose surname is Toblerone should always take along an empty 'Toblerone' chocolate box when attending interviews for office jobs. This would save your potential employer the expense of having to make a name plaque for your desk, and therefore increase your chances of getting the job.





> Save £££s on contract lenses. Simply cut out small discs of cling film and press them onto your eyes.





> Old telephone directories make excellent personal address books. All you do is cross out all the names of the people you don't know.





> Climb onto your neighbour's roof and dangle a fish on a bit of string in front of his windows. He'll think his house is underwater.





> Buy a television set exactly like your neighbours. Then annoy them by standing outside their window and changing their channel using your identical remote control.





> MOTORISTS. Pressing your 'fog lights' switch a second time after the fog has cleared will actually turn your fog lights off.





> Cheer loudly at 8.00pm each Saturday to fool the neighbours into thinking you have won the Lottery.





> Girls. Next time you feel like throwing a ball over-arm, don't, because you can't and it just looks silly. Just throw it girlie under-arm style, and no-one will laugh at you, or get hurt.





> X-Files fans. Create the effect of being abducted by aliens by drinking two bottles of vodka. You'll invariably wake up in a strange place the following morning, having had your memory mysteriously 'erased'.





> Minor skin grafts can be performed on pigs by covering any cuts and grazes with thin strips of bacon.





> Did you know that an old bic biro cap makes an excellent Norman helmet for a worm?





> AVOID parking tickets by leaving your windscreen wipers turned to 'fast wipe' whenever you leave your car parked illegally.





> MAKE shopkeepers feel like criminals and con men by carefully checking their change and holding bank notes up to the light before accepting them.





> International master criminals. Tell your guards to shoot James Bond in the head at the first opportunity. Under no circumstances give him a guided tour of your base, or leave him in the custody of attractive women in bikinis.





> Motorists: Save £££s on expensive private number plates by changing your name to match your existing registration.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> Mr XKB 698Y
> Yorkshire.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Some classics :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Most funny


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Some good chucklers there :lol:


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

I can quite visualise that: traffic warden trying to stick that Penalty Notification on the windscreen! Great!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Love it :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I always remember

"Dont buy an expensive wide screen TV, simply apply a strip of black gaffer tape to the top and bottom of your existing TV and hey presto"


----------

